# Liste mit über 100 MTB RENNTERMINE 2009



## Mario Mazzotti (22. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
habe für die aktiven Biker unter uns bereits über 100
MTB Renntermine in 2009 gesammelt und verlinkt.
gruss aus dem Harz
Schaue unter :
www.harzbiken.de


----------



## Tatü (22. Dezember 2008)

Wie kommst du auf über 100? 
Hast du aus Versehen eine Null zu viel gemacht? Ich sehe dort keine 100 Termine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (22. Dezember 2008)

du kannst die monate auch anklicken.


----------



## Mario Mazzotti (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo K Star,
genau, danke für die schnelle Antwort
ich dachte es wäre übersichtlich!
gruss nach Minden
mario aus Vienenburg


----------



## Lostpilot (25. Dezember 2008)

Gute informative Übersicht. Danke!


----------



## <MM> (5. Februar 2009)

Auch hier gibt's Termine:

http://tinyurl.com/mtb2009 - Paßwort "bikeboard"

Man kann dieselben zudem selber ergänzen oder berichtigen (keine Registrierung notwendig; Änderungen sind sofort sichtbar).


----------

